# [SOLVED] OSX Lion



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Child brides Mac Notebook is too old for Mountain Lion, but the Apple folks are telling me I can get Lion . . Is Lion a worthwhile upgrad from Snow Leopard?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: OSX Lion*

You are going to get a plethora of "opinions" on that here, but they are just peoples opinions.

I suggest you look at the features list for Lion and see if there is anything there that you need: Mac OS X Lion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I personally think it is a good habit to have your Machines running the latest OS they are are capable of running for Security Purposes.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: OSX Lion*

The security is what I am concerned with . . will security fixes still be avaible for Snow Leopard?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: OSX Lion*



Old Rich said:


> The security is what I am concerned with . . will security fixes still be avaible for Snow Leopard?


They are still patching Snow Leopard, but eventually support by Apple for that will be sunset... as well as some applications will stop providing compatibility updates. It is more likely that applications will stop supporting it sooner than Apple will.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: OSX Lion*

Thanks . . sounds like Lion is the way to go!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Just know that it's a different user experience than Snow Leopard. I have yet to upgrade my MacBook because I used too many features that were axed in Lion. Mountain Lion is slightly better than Lion, but still not as poweruser friendly as SL. I am running ML on my Mac Pro, but only to get the speed improvements of running true 64bit.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

She really likes ML . . you think Lion is a step backwards?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Lion is a step backwards from SL. But if she likes ML, then you should be safe. Being I've never used Lion, I can't tell you what features ML has that Lion doesn't. But I do believe that ML had more under the hood changes than GUI so she shouldn't notice much if any.

So i say do it if she likes ML.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks . . downloading now . . can I burn the Lion file to a DVD like ML would allow?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Are you asking how to make an install DVD? If so, here is a link to one of the many instruction sites. I've followed these steps to make installer DVDs and USB sticks for both Lion and ML.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Great . . thanks


----------

